# Critique Possible Purchase:)



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi! 
Sorry for yet another critique but so far I've had no luck in my horse shopping experience! I went to view an anglo arab gelding over the weekend and I must say that I really didn't like. him. He was sickle hocked on inspection and when I rode him his strides were very chopy and he is very dozy and a bit of a plod I was constantly in an argument with him, not something that I enjoy while riding, Sooo, I passed on that one. 

Now, I found this Skewbald mare out of Cavieler Jump for Joy who is quite literally two seconds away from me. I like the look of her and she seems to be a good jumper in the vid, I'm not sure about confo as I am just TERRIBLE at confo, especially if it's a horse that I like I tend to look at them with rose tinted glasses on! ;-) So feel free to heavily critique this mare!  
Oh, I will be mainly using her as a pleasure hack but also compete at a low level and dabble in a few different disciplines (eg. SJ, XC and dressage). Thanks in advance!
5 Year Old Skewbald MareÂ For Sale in Galway - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I am by no means knowledgeable about conformation, but I see a few things that seem... off. But I don't know how to describe them, so I'm looking forward to seeing what others say.

I'm thinking a tad uphill. I love her hind end, but the shoulder and forelegs seem, I don't know, small? Her neck seems to be set high, which could be contributing to what I'm seeing.

Like I said, I'm hanging around to see what others see.

She looks very nice over the jumps though


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! I notice that about her also but I am definitely not knowledgeable about conformation! 
I hope some of the forums confo experts have something to say about it!  
I really like her jump also, she has lots of scope! (from what I can see! ) Thanks! Anyone else have opinions on her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't see anything too glaring - upright shoulder and very short forearm, but high enough point of shoulder to allow some knee tuck. I think she is worth a look.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't see a video, nor an asking price.

I see a very green horse being ridden by someone with long legs in a farmers seat in short stirrups and very firm hands - I think she is bracing against the contact.

Regardless of her conformation (which I cannot judge to save my life) I think that here greenness will be your biggest challenge. You will quite likely have to deal with all the learning points typical of a horse like this -

Quite possible a tendency to be bolshy and bargy on the ground
Head in the air bracing against hard bit contact
Minimal understanding of any aids except 'stop' and 'go'.

I don't think this is a reason to say no - merely check with yourself whether you are looking for a green horse.

If you are happy to take on a bit of a project, then do this:-

Go and see the horse and request in advance that the horse is out in the field when you arrive. You want to see it caught, tacked up etc. Watch the owner ride her and ask the owner to w,t,c in the arena and then hack out away from the yard - without company.

Then ride if you feel comfortable.

Go a second time before you make up your mind. Ask to see the horse being loaded in a trailer. Learn a much as you can about the horse and it's owners before you make up your mind.

Good luck!


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I can't see a video, nor an asking price.
> 
> I see a very green horse being ridden by someone with long legs in a farmers seat in short stirrups and very firm hands - I think she is bracing against the contact.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Hmmm there is a video of her being schooled at a XC course in the ad. I wonder why you can't see it? 

Your advice is invaluable to me at this point in time because, as far as buying a horse, I am quite clueless. My horse that I have now was just a horse i had ridden many times before he was put up for sale. 
I would like a horse that is more of a challenge, one where I can actually install some buttons, instead of just pushing buttons. So, ya I would like a bit of a project horse! 
Thanks for the replies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had horses by Cavalier Jump for Joy .. Very good horse  Always produces good coloured horses. 
I haven't looked at this horse, as I'm on my phone and tbh I'm too lazy to bother to open the link. Just thought Id jump in in terms of breeding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She strikes me as very solid. Don't care for the hind legs much, but it doesn't seem to ****** her movement. She camps out in one of the photos, so expect a choppy trot.
I say, if the price is right and you REALLY like her, ride her on the flat for a good year and put significant Dressage training into her. I, also, saw the rider really hanging on her and one approach to (I think) an oxer, the rider pulled suddenly in the direction of the jump, instead of setting her approach up.
Don't like that they are jumping her a lot at this age, but they want to move her.
I think if you do the flat training in 2014, then you can work her on gymnastics next year and start cross country training in the Fall of 2015. IMHO, this would be a good recipe for a long relationship with this horse.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Since you are located near this horse it wouldn't hurt to try her out she does look very green but very capable. I think the person riding her isn't a good fit for her. Give her a try!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

CandyCanes said:


> I've had horses by Cavalier Jump for Joy .. Very good horse  Always produces good coloured horses.
> I haven't looked at this horse, as I'm on my phone and tbh I'm too lazy to bother to open the link. Just thought Id jump in in terms of breeding
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for your input on her breeding wise. I looked up Cavalier Jump for Joy and I like what I saw and he throws very nice foals! 

Corporal; Thank you! That sounds like a very good recipe for training for this horse and IF I like her and do purchase her (she looks promising) I will definitely use that!  Thanks again, all replies are much appreciated! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Overall she's not a bad looking mare. She's a bit straight through her stifle and hock which will limit her ability to reach under herself and collect. This is also complicated by her long back and weak coupling. I wouldn't consider this mare a weight carrier. She's also a bit upright through the shoulder, which may make for some rough gaits.

She does have good bone and her front legs look straight and strong. Even her backs aren't bad, just not ideal.

Based on the video, I do believe you'll have some training to do with her. Like others said, she looks relatively green. I'm not seeing any level of collection and virtually no body control...so probably no leg cues other than forward.

She does seem very willing and sweet. I certainly think she's worth a look if you're willing to get something that is good natured but could use some training.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you smrobs for your analysis on her confo. Just wondering (and probably displaying my ignorance on confo at the same time lol!) but by what you said about she not being a weight carrier, what does that mean? I know she cannot carry much weight but will this effect her in any way? Thanks a million! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just because her back is long and her coupling is weak, she's more prone to have back problems and those would be made worse by a large rider. But if you teach her to collect up and use her hind end and not hollow out, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks! Phew, I was starting to break into a sweat thinking that it could be a major fault that could really effect her and her ridability! Well it's not perfect but, I guess no horse truly is!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrchacowhorse (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks very green and young to me? How old is she? Be careful buying horses that were jumped at a young age. If she was jumped before fully grown you can run into some serious problems down the road. Get a farrier/vet check and maybe take her home for a week for a trial. If YOU like her is what matters. If she does better today than yesterday then thats what should count, its not always about the color of ribbon.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

nrchacowhorse said:


> Looks very green and young to me? How old is she? Be careful buying horses that were jumped at a young age. If she was jumped before fully grown you can run into some serious problems down the road. Get a farrier/vet check and maybe take her home for a week for a trial. If YOU like her is what matters. If she does better today than yesterday then thats what should count, its not always about the color of ribbon.


She is 5 years old as per her ad. I do plan on a PPE if I go look at her and I don't think I would buy a horse without first having it on a week long trial unless they were REALLY special. Thanks for the replies!  Much appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, so I like the skewbald mare and hopefully will go and view her (if the owners get in touch). But, I am going to look around some more and have a wider selection of possible horses to choose from instead of limiting myself to just one horse. There are so many good horses out there!

I came up with this 15yr/old Chestnut arab mare. She is trained with NH and is ridden both bitless and barefoot(which is great for me as this is how I ride my gelding and how I plan to ride whichever horse I DO decide to buy!:lol
I know this isn't the best pic for confo but it's the only one on her ad that has a side view of her. Thanks!;-)


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Something looks off with the hind end of the chestnut someone more experience should be able to tell what exactly. Also she is very light boned but cute face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's has a typical arab hind end. Light and with a flat croup, which makes it look weird (especially if you're used to more rounded horses like QHs). I'm not a huge fan of her hind end, even as an arab, to be honest. Something looks...off...about her stifle area.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the first mare better (and I'm a big Arab fan).


----------

